# HS622 Clutch adjustments ???



## dubdoc (Feb 10, 2017)

Now that I know there isn't an easily accessible free online manual for my blower, I need to pick your collective brains. My 622 needs adjustment of the drive and auger clutches. Would anyone have the proper procedures for this?


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi dubdoc, there isn't a whole lot to these things. Only thing I'm aware of is adjusting the cable tension for you auger lever. Don't remember off hand as to how much free play there should be. If the adjuster is at or near its limit, you'll need a cable replacement.


----------



## dubdoc (Feb 10, 2017)

I do understand it's probably an older model. I bought it well used and it worked great, but lately after doing almost all the yard, it starts to plug up and stop the auger. I thing it's probably just an adjustment...... I HOPE !


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF dubdoc. Here is a link to the 621 owners manual which has the information you may need.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31747700.pdf


----------

